# DEF Warning



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

We're over 10K miles on our 2014 Cruze TD and the DEF warning came on telling us we had 200 miles left on the fluid. The message oddly changed the next day to 800 miles on the fluid. We had it added that week to avoid a problem but the question I have is what happens if you go over the maximum life on the fluid? The dealer seemed to suggest it goes into limp mode. Has anyone had this experience? Is this procedure a fluid change or a top off?

The invoice says "filled DEF fluid - cleared code". If it's just a top off how can one add fluid and clear the code as well?

Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashokan1 said:


> We're over 10K miles on our 2014 Cruze TD and the DEF warning came on telling us we had 200 miles left on the fluid. The message oddly changed the next day to 800 miles on the fluid. We had it added that week to avoid a problem but the question I have is what happens if you go over the maximum life on the fluid? The dealer seemed to suggest it goes into limp mode. Has anyone had this experience? Is this procedure a fluid change or a top off?
> 
> The invoice says "filled DEF fluid - cleared code". If it's just a top off how can one add fluid and clear the code as well?
> 
> Thanks.


When you add fluid, the code should automatically be cleared. I know that when you run out, you are speed limited. I think it's 65 MPH for like 1000 miles, then 55 MPH, then 4 MPH. Someone can probably go into more details, I am just going off memory here.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I think that's what it does as well. But it should give plenty of time to put def in it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

